# Tacoma Retriever Trial



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

Saturday the Open will be at Pat Littles starting at 8 am with 25 dogs to water blind with the rotation at dog 42. Sorry I don't have the call backs. 

The Amateur will start with dog # 12 at Peter Wagners, behind the Chevron Station. 

The Qual will start after the Open.


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

Derby Results

1st Kate - Don Varchol
2nd Ten - Hander Brooke
3rd Lance O - Lee Herskowitz
4th Max - O- Corrie Elmes 
RJAM Gracie -Amie
JAMs to Tide - Mark, Keeper - Chris, Tucker - Amie, and Dylon - Amy.

Congradulations to all.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Marion for the update.


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

Actually it is # 1 thats back not #2. To the Am.


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Congratulations to longtime pro Paul Shoemaker. owner of Ten ( Blind Faith's Ten Commandments) who placed second in the Derby at age 12 months. We are especially proud of Ten since he is from the first litter sired by our Tru ( Blind Faith's True Spirit MH, QAA). First place, Kate also is a Blindfaith granddaughter ( 17 Derby points and counting). Congrats to Don Varchol, owner. 
Bill Butikas


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Callbacks to the Amatuer 3rd Series:18 dogs
#1 (Miles), #9 (Bobby), #15 (Cappy), #21 (Nick), #25 (Boss), #26 (Mozart), #28 (Webster), #32 (Boogie), #33 (Bear), #35 (Ringo), #36 (Fletch), #38 (Pete), #39 (Maui), #40 (Cutter), #41 (Margo), #43 (Cheddar), #45 (Deka), #47 (Lady).


----------



## Laureen (Jun 26, 2005)

Anyone have an update on Qual Sunday morning?
Laureen
Www.zaniri.com


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Any Open results?


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Amateur callbacks after water blind

9, 26, 28, 32, 33, 35, 38, 39, 40, 41, 45, 47

12 dogs back. Dog 9 starts last series.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations Amateur placements!
1st. #38 Pete/Marty Peterson
2nd #35 Ringo/Janet Eisenhower
3rd #41 Margo/Mel Milton
4th #32 Boogie/Ken Jackson
RJ #40 Cutter/Andy Hahn
Jams 9, 26,28,45,47,39,33


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all! Thanks for posting
.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

congrats to the Amateur placements! Still no Open results????


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting the Am results - for the record it's Janet EISEN!
Q results: 
1st Magic o/h Ken Lee
2nd Shiner? o Elaine Brock (dont know if she was handler)
3rd Riot (o) Larry Bragg (h) Gonia
4th Titan (o/h) Peter Wagner
RJ Tuffy o/h Freeman Boyett

Open
1st Boss (o) Pat Little (h) Gonia
2d Coal (o)Jeff Vandetop (h) Brooke
3d ?
4th Sweetie (o) Pete Panarites (h) Gonia
RJ Bobby (o) John Poer (h) Gonia

Many JAMS . 16 to last series, 16 finished. JAM for Ringo


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

OK Tuffy on the RJ.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go, Pete and Marty!!!! You looked flawless in the first 3 series and looks like you had a fine 4th to boot!! Congrats to all the finishers!


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

A correction to my earlier post...Don Varchol's female Kate ( Check Out This Chic) has 22 derby points, not 17 as I indicated. We are even prouder of her now!
Bill Butikas


----------

